# NGD: Yamaha RGX-TT (Ty Tabor/King's X content)



## revelation1318 (Apr 3, 2013)

About 10 years ago, my guitar teacher was selling a green Yamaha RGX-TT which I instantly fell in love with, but I didn't get to snag it. Back then I didn't know who Ty Tabor was and I've never even heard of King's X. I just knew that the guitar itself was lovely. From that day onward I've been lusting for that guitar from the back of my mind, especially after I've been exposed to King's X. I never thought that I'll get to even play one again, but that all changed when we checked the website of the Yamaha supplier here in the Philippines and found that they still had these models in stock. So we went for about an hour drive to the stockroom and found two of these beauties, one in green and one in red, in horrible condition. Dehydrated fretboards, oxidized frets, knobs that won't budge, rusted screws, and numerous deep belt buckle scratches on the back of the green one. Zero maintenance, but they sounded fantastic! After much consideration, I got the red one and immediately gave it some much needed TLC.

So, here's some pics!



















































Lucky to get the Made in Taiwan version which my guitar teacher says is superior. Set up and strung with GHS 10's for now just to try the string tension. Gonna replace the plastic nut with a Graphtech one. Normally, I hate Seymour Duncan JBs but it sounds just right in the guitar. Finally, I've got my dream guitar for 10 years and I am in love. Time to jam to some King's X!


----------



## flexkill (Apr 3, 2013)

You lucky bastard!

You have only got your hands on my most coveted guitar on the planet! Damn you!

It looks to be in great condition....congrats you lucky Devil 

I also had a green one and stupidly sold it....I have been trying to replace it ever since. If you EVER sell this guitar please, in all that is sacred, contact me first.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 3, 2013)

OMG!!! Just found one! Will be calling first thing in the morning, if it in good as shape as it looks....I'm buying it!

Used In Store Used USED YAMAHA TY TABOR RGX-TT TRANS GRN | GuitarCenter


Randy, Go over there first thing this morning and play it and get back with me ASAP!!!


----------



## revelation1318 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks flexkill! I wouldn't even think of selling this one. She's a keeper. 10 years of GASsing for it and now it's mine. 

I was dead set on getting the green one but it was in worse condition than the red one. Plus, the red grew on me.



flexkill said:


> OMG!!! Just found one! Will be calling first thing in the morning, if it in good as shape as it looks....I'm buying it!
> 
> Used In Store Used USED YAMAHA TY TABOR RGX-TT TRANS GRN | GuitarCenter



DUDE. GO GET IT. NOW.


----------



## wakjob (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice guitar. Love Ty, but I like to have his *Zion* signature fiddle even more.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 3, 2013)

wakjob said:


> Nice guitar. Love Ty, but I like to have his *Zion* signature fiddle even more.


Yeah me too.....way more coin though. 

these Yamaha Tabor's are excellent guitars though dude. The nut is a mandatory replacement (To this day have no idea why they put a plastic nut when everything else is pro hardware) but everything else is very good. Sperzel, wilkinson, and Duncan Pu's. The neck is incredible as well. When I bought mine back in like 99/00 these things were going for over a grand brand new.


----------



## kuma (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats! These are really nice guitars with a lot of cool, unique features. I've got the purple one. Love the fret markers that wrap around the side of the neck.

Totally agreed about the cheap ass plastic nut. They spared no expense on any of the hardware, including a push-button for the bridge split and a custom molded cavity plate to allow the use of the big multi-pole 5 way pickup switch while still having a thin tapered body edge, and then put on this POS plastic nut that binds up if I try to use 10s.


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 3, 2013)

Man I've wanted one of these for years. I'd throw money all over that green one if I hadn't just bought the OTHER guitar I've been dying to get for over a decade...

Awesome score dude.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 3, 2013)

My god I need to sell my Warwick Bass before I can buy the damn guitar....someone buy my Bass....it's FS in The Marketplace here. (

PM me if interested in a killer Bass, will let go cheap to buy this guitar.


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats man that's one hell of a find, I missed out on picking up the baritone version of this back in 2006 and I've been kicking myself ever since.


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 3, 2013)

Man that's a killer guitar, Yamaha makes some really drool-worthy axes!


----------



## Minoin (Apr 4, 2013)

Happy new guitar day dude! It is one of those secret gems that is underrated by most people. I bought a Yamaha RGX820z crazy cheap, which is quite similar to the TT, and it will never leave my side


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats for a not so common and great guitar ! HNGD !


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Apr 4, 2013)

Being the King's X fanatic that I am, I completely approve of this. Nice score! I still want one of these...and the Zion Ty Tabor model....and an Lab Series L5...and a Fender Elite Strat.


----------



## revelation1318 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks guys! Yamahas don't get any love here. Terribly underrated. While at the storeroom I also tried out one of their Drop 6 guitars and the RGXA2 a.k.a. "the iPod guitar." 

The neck feels great! I'm starting to prefer the Wilkinson and locking tuner setup to a Floyd even though the plastic nut is ass. 

I'm a DiMarzio guy, but I'm impressed with this pickup set. Very versatile! I just need to play around with the pickup heights more. I'm also thinking of wiring the Vintage Rails in series for added output because I seem to have grown accustomed to anything-but-vintage output and I can't match the levels of the Vintage Rails with the JB.

Sounds MONSTROUS through the Peavey 5150 in the recording studio I work in! I still have to try this out thru the "Gretchen tone" patch I made in the POD HD. So far, I am really happy.


----------



## wakjob (Apr 4, 2013)

I really liked the RGXa2 I played. Super light weight and great tone.

Couldn't get it on with the neck though.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 4, 2013)

revelation1318 said:


> I still have to try this out thru the "Gretchen tone" patch I made in the POD HD. So far, I am really happy.


You post that patch Mr!!!!!


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 5, 2013)

revelation1318 said:


> Thanks guys! Yamahas don't get any love here. Terribly underrated.



One of the best guitars I've owned (and still own) is a 1994 RGX621 - absolute workhorse and has a pile of features that showed up on other guitars a decade later. I wish i could find a new version of their height adjustable floyd nut.

If you *ever* consider selling this guitar, please let me know!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jul 10, 2014)

Enjoy you lucky mofo!
Now give us a cover video with it! I suggest Prisoner


----------



## metaldoggie (Jul 11, 2014)

HNGD dude.
Kings X are one of my all time favorite bands.

Im a little confused though.....and maybe Im mis-remembering this, but didnt the TT stand for true tempered frets? I know one of his models came with those frets at one point....


----------



## dshea19 (Jul 11, 2014)

metaldoggie said:


> HNGD dude.
> Kings X are one of my all time favorite bands.
> 
> Im a little confused though.....and maybe Im mis-remembering this, but didnt the TT stand for true tempered frets? I know one of his models came with those frets at one point....



TT= Ty Tabor. RGX TT is the RGX TY Tabor model.


----------



## Zado (Jul 11, 2014)

First guitar I had gas for,splendid purchase!


----------



## metaldoggie (Jul 11, 2014)

dshea19 said:


> TT= Ty Tabor. RGX TT is the RGX TY Tabor model.



Yes i know that, but i swear he had a true temperment guitar....6 or 7 years ago....shortly after he first got this signature.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2014)

metaldoggie said:


> Yes i know that, but i swear he had a true temperment guitar....6 or 7 years ago....shortly after he first got this signature.



He never got a guitar with them, to my knowledge. 

The TT most likelt stands for Ty Tabor.


----------



## dshea19 (Jul 11, 2014)

Frank Gambale had a Yamaha sig with some kind of wavy frets for better intonation. I wonder if you might be thinking of that.


----------



## runbirdman (Jul 12, 2014)

Yamaha had some of the most underrated guitars there for a while. Between Ty's models and the models Chris Poland was endorsing they had some truly fantastic guitars. I put them in the same category as the Japanese Fernandes stuff that never really found a Mather nice but deserved one.


----------



## metaldoggie (Jul 16, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He never got a guitar with them, to my knowledge.
> 
> The TT most likelt stands for Ty Tabor.





dshea19 said:


> Frank Gambale had a Yamaha sig with some kind of wavy frets for better intonation. I wonder if you might be thinking of that.



Found it.....it wasn't TT.....it was the fret wave system.
Short lived if I remember correctly.

Eg2003


----------



## vilk (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't like King's X but boy do I like that guitar! HNGD


----------



## Neilzord (Jul 16, 2014)

Awesome guitar HNGD! I have to agree with what people are saying at how under-rated Yamaha guitars are. Have an old one myself and it rivals almost all of my other guitars and others I've played for playability! 

Looks awesome too! Good find!!!


----------



## yellowv (Jul 16, 2014)

vilk said:


> I don't like King's X but boy do I like that guitar! HNGD



Don't like Kings X? How is that possible?


----------



## metaldoggie (Jul 16, 2014)

yellowv said:


> Don't like Kings X? How is that possible?



I know......that does not compute!


----------



## Rich5150 (Jul 16, 2014)

yellowv said:


> Don't like Kings X? How is that possible?



I'm confused by that statement as well. They are one of the most underrated bands ever.


----------



## david_pri (Jul 17, 2014)

I usually dont like yamaha but this one is beautiful


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 17, 2014)

vilk said:


> I don't like King's X


----------



## beatfromthesun (Apr 17, 2016)

Yamaha RGX TT | eBay

one going here


----------

